# Touareg Steering column replacement coding



## MHAuto (Jul 1, 2013)

Does anyone know the replacement procedure when changing out a steering column due to a malfunctioning steering lock assembly. Not the actual column change just the coding and immobiiser part.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Why do you fail to comply with the rules of this forum?

In order to commence you must post a valid auto-scan.

Please do so with version 12 or later.


----------



## MHAuto (Jul 1, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Why do you fail to comply with the rules of this forum?
> 
> In order to commence you must post a valid auto-scan.
> 
> Please do so with version 12 or later.


 
No easy feat Jack when you can't get ign.

I could only communicate with the immobiliser module after pumping the brakes for a bit. 
(code 00288 steering column lock actuator (n360) 014 defective.)

I played around with it last night and found after pulling out original column and lock unit and connecting the second hand used part it comes up on dash "immobiliser", so i plugged the original back in to look at the coding and now the car runs with the original (it was towed in and said "steering defective" and no ign at all) but the lock must be damaged cause you can hear the lock trying to grab as you turn the steering shaft, i'm sure if i had the clock spring on the car with the angle sensor it would fault "steering defective again"

So here is the auto scan with the original column:
nb. air bag,clock spring and headlight switch is not in car at autoscan, so ignor those faults.

Tuesday,17,September,2013,08:22:09:30624
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.10.7.0
Data version: 20130802


VIN: WVGZZZ7LZ4D025282 License Plate: CHA-76D
Mileage: 207600km-128996mi Repair Order: old unit



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7L (7L - VW Touareg (2003 > 11/2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN: WVGZZZ7LZ4D025282 Mileage: 207600km/128996miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-BMX.lbl
Part No SW: 022 906 032 EF HW: 
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0001 
Coding: 0000133
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 53AF0B3CF182E88660F-5178

2 Faults Found:
18036 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1628 - 008 - Missing Message from Steering Angle Sensor
18107 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1699 - 008 - Missing Message from Steering Wheel Electronics
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09D 927 750 A
Component: AL 600 6Q 0360 
Coding: 0004136
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 2C5D70C08C7C977E015-5178

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 C
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0107 
Coding: 0014337
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 39735994732E32D68A3-5178

1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 J HW: 5WK 470 21
Component: Kessy 6400 
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 2C5D70C08C7C977E015-5196

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 7L6-907-040.clb
Part No: 7L6 907 040 D
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 2714 
Coding: 0001020
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 316361B4AB5EFA96323-5178

2 Faults Found:
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7Lx-937-049-V1.clb
Part No: 7L6 937 049 N
Component: 3003 
Coding: 0067684
Shop #: WSC 22220 959 93509
VCID: 47972F6C35DA54260C7-5196

4 Faults Found:
01117 - Generator Terminal DF Load Signal 
008 - Implausible Signal
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - -
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal
02195 - Dimmer Switch Instrument Panel & Switch Lighting (E20) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: 02 Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0952 
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 244D98E0E4AC5F3EC95-5196

2 Faults Found:
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
01587 - Igniter 2 for Airbag; Drivers Side (N250) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 870 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 1735 
Coding: 0007711
Shop #: WSC 40039 959 89369
VCID: F3EF2BBC91C2088600F-5178

1 Fault Found:
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: F0E524B0E0D4339EFDD-5196

2 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 BE
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0122 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7F07778C2D8ADCE6F47-5196

4 Faults Found:
02039 - Position Sensor in Transfer Case (G398) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
02039 - Position Sensor in Transfer Case (G398) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
02039 - Position Sensor in Transfer Case (G398) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 D
Component: N0 HSG 3213 
Coding: 0000065
Shop #: WSC 40039 959 89369
VCID: 3D7B4D8467060EF6A6B-4B18

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L0 959 701 C
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L0 959 702 C
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 7L0 959 703 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 7L0 959 704 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104

4 Faults Found:
00927 - Terminal 30 (Right) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00926 - Terminal 30 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 195 
Component: Radio DE2 0011 
Coding: 0001405
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: F0E524B0E0D4339EFDD-5196

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 955 119 G
Component: Front Wiper 2416 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
VCID: 38755C9048242BDE75D-5196

1 Fault Found:
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7L (7L - VW Touareg (2003 > 11/2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN: WVGZZZ7LZ4D025282 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-BMX.lbl
Part No SW: 022 906 032 EF HW: 
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0001 
Coding: 0000133
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 53AF0B3CF182E88660F-5196

2 Faults Found:
18036 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1628 - 008 - Missing Message from Steering Angle Sensor
18107 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1699 - 008 - Missing Message from Steering Wheel Electronics
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 J HW: 5WK 470 21
Component: Kessy 6400 
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 2C5D70C08C7C977E015-5178

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4E0 905 852 E
Component: ELV  1940

1 Fault Found:
00288 - Steering Column Lock Actuator (N360) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 
VCID: 55ABF524AC76F6B68EB


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 955 119 G
Component: Front Wiper 2416 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
VCID: 38755C9048242BDE75D-5196

1 Fault Found:
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
I'll post a photo of the fault with the second hand used column, it wouldn't let me auto scan the car again for some reason, i just have to change computers


----------



## MHAuto (Jul 1, 2013)

Here is the scan from the used column fitted, no ign or start, just says immobiliser on dash.




Tuesday,17,September,2013,11:18:09:30624
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.10.7.0
Data version: 20130802


VIN: License Plate: CHA-76D



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: None
Control Module Part Number: 3D0 909 135 J HW: 5WK 470 21
Component and/or Version: Kessy 6400
Software Coding: 0000232
Work Shop Code: WSC 31414 000 00000
Additional Info: 4E0905852E ELV 1940 
Additional Info: Geraet 00000
VCID: 2C5D70C08C7C977E015-5196
1 Fault Found:

00288 - Steering Column Lock Actuator (N360) 
008 - Implausible Signal


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I recommend you contact RT directly for this one via email for live tech support.

There seems to be something missing here your not saying.


----------



## MHAuto (Jul 1, 2013)

There seems to be something missing here your not saying.[/QUOTE]

What's that supposed to mean??
What would you like to know??


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Core control is aware of your concern please contact RT directly via support to assist you.

Thank you


----------



## lgibson (Jun 13, 2007)

*Battery condition?*

Whenever we see a Touareg with so many seemingly unrelated faults, the first question is, "How old is your battery?"


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I approve of that question......


----------



## MHAuto (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm not worried about all the other faults at this stage, i know whats causing most of them, as i said in the op. i have a lot of things out of the car at the moment trying to get it to run.
If there is something related to the start autherisation then i'm happy to reinstall them,

What the main problem is, is how (if you can) make the car run with a used replacment column (steering lock)?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Please contact RT directly for paid tech support.

Thank you.


----------



## MHAuto (Jul 1, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Please contact RT directly for paid tech support.
> 
> Thank you.


 I sent them an e-mail 2 days ago, still waiting to hear from them.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm sure core control will get back to you soon.


----------

